# New site in Lincolnshire who will happily take RV's etc.



## foggyparrot (Aug 28, 2006)

We've just been away for the weekend with friends to a newly established site just outside Lincoln.

Not only was it reasonably priced at £12.50 a night all inclusive, but they have some very long hard standings that will easily cater for the longest RV or converted coach.

The couple that run it are very, very friendly and accommodating. Unfortunately, they only have about 20 pitches so a large meet would be difficult, but if anyone wants a break near our beautiful city, then it's certainly worth a look. The pitches surround a very nice little fishing lake and with everything electrical running, we still failed to trip the hook up!

The site is called Duck Ponds and is located on Besthorpe Road, North Scarle near Lincoln - LN6 9EZ and access is good with very little chance of a Tom Tom lane hazard (Kands!). The telephone number is 01522 779053 or 07908 646218 (Steve or Glenys). Email [email protected].

Mike and Jill.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mike, Why not write it up into the campsite directory,? mark it as a particulary 'ARV friendly site'  

Did you manage to take a photo or two, is it open all year?
Regards Dave :wink:


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Mike and Jill

Would be good for a meet.... fancy choosing a date and entering it into meets diary??

Sharon


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Lincoln*

Hi

I am free around Bonfire time - I could be pursuaded to make some bonfire toffee too!

Rapide561


----------

